

Growing a Language by Guy Steele - sicsh
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/growing-a-language-by-guy-steele/

======
carterschonwald
If anyone can find it, I suggest checking out the Guy Steele and Richard
Gabriel talk "50 in 50" where they say 50 words each about 50 different
languages. I can't seem to find the slides online, but I know that it was
presented at the OOPSLA and and HOPL III acm conferences...

~~~
nilobject
Here's an audio version:

[http://www.podbean.com/podcast-detail-
episode/342059/episode...](http://www.podbean.com/podcast-detail-
episode/342059/episode-19-keynote----50-in-50)

And the direct link to the MP3 to avoid signing up:

[http://www.oopsla.org/oopsla2007/podcasts/invited-
talks/keyn...](http://www.oopsla.org/oopsla2007/podcasts/invited-
talks/keynote0104-50-in-50.mp3)

~~~
pkrumins
awesome, i'll try to blog about this, too :)

------
nilobject
I loved it. Stick with it for the first... 15 minutes or so, and you'll
realize how clever his talk is.

------
comatose_kid
Here is a pointer to a transcript of this talk:

<http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/steele.pdf>

------
gimmick
i watched this lecture yesterday. it was on proggit yesterday! ;)

------
pkrumins
thanks for submitting! :)

